# Is styrofoam okay?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

My betta, Patriot, has a floating betta log. They're like, $11 though! I want one for Tiny Tina, but I'm already broke and need to get a 10 gallon tank, gravel, live plants, and more stuff for it soon.

I want a safe alternative so my female betta, Tiny Tina, has something that floats to hide in. I have a large amount of the large Chick Fil A styrofoam cups that I could use, but I want to make sure styrofoam is safe for bettas and other fish. I can clean them really well and cut the bottoms off so it's like a betta log.

My step dad thinks that there's some kind of chemical in the styrofoam that they use to make them, so he doesn't think they'd be safe. I figured I'd ask you guys, since you all keep fish and know what's fish safe and not.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Styrofoam is fine, for the most part.. there are different types. But food-grade styrofoam (drinking cups) are generally safe. Unsure about the dyes used on the outside though - but you can purchase clean styrofoam cups really cheaply with no dye on them at the store, those are what a lot of breeders use as nest anchors.

The only thing about styrofoam is it floats.. you may or may not be able to get it to float below water like a log. I would test the theory out with the cup you have (remove it after seeing) before you buy any.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think they're safe, there are made of polystyrene which is derived from petroleum. They are mostly likely a carcinogen (cancer causer) in humans. It might work for a little while, but as the water eventually begins to break down the styrofoam, it's going to start leaching that petroleum based chemical into your tank, and that's not something you want in your fish water.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Many breeders use styrofoam cups as places for the male betta to make his bubblenest.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Myates said:


> Styrofoam is fine, for the most part.. there are different types. But food-grade styrofoam (drinking cups) are generally safe. Unsure about the dyes used on the outside though - but you can purchase clean styrofoam cups really cheaply with no dye on them at the store, those are what a lot of breeders use as nest anchors.
> 
> The only thing about styrofoam is it floats.. you may or may not be able to get it to float below water like a log. I would test the theory out with the cup you have (remove it after seeing) before you buy any.


Maybe I could stick some gravel or something on the bottom part to weigh it down enough to float like I want it to... I'll test it out.

The styrofoam cups I have left over are from Chick Fil A, and the only dyes are on the top part of the cup that I'd be cutting off. The rest of the cup is white. I'm sure you guys know what they look like. Would it be okay?



sainthogan said:


> I don't think they're safe, there are made of polystyrene which is derived from petroleum. They are mostly likely a carcinogen (cancer causer) in humans. It might work for a little while, but as the water eventually begins to break down the styrofoam, it's going to start leaching that petroleum based chemical into your tank, and that's not something you want in your fish water.


That's what my step dad said, about the petroleum. I'm only going to use it temporarily, and if my fish likes it enough, I'll get her one of the betta logs. I just don't want to have to spend $11 that I don't even have right now.



Bombalurina said:


> Many breeders use styrofoam cups as places for the male betta to make his bubblenest.


Is it okay to leave in the water, almost completely submerged?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I decided to test the styrofoam and it wouldn't sink like, at all. Buuuuut, when I put the lid down on the KK, it pushes it down! HA.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What does Tiny Tina think?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> What does Tiny Tina think?


I don't think she even knows what it's for... She just swims by it or floats beside it, and I try to coax her into it, but she gets bored and swims away. She's been kinda mopey lately though, since I moved her out of her Marina 360 2.65 gallon. I think she liked the tank, but I was afraid it would hurt her with the filter current. :\ Now that she's in a KK again, she's been all mopey and clamped and stressed. It's partially because of her new heater though. The water smelt like rubber the other day, so I think the daily water changes are stressing her.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks cool! Of course, if you really want a floating betta log, here a link for on on ebay that's about $3 cheaper:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/250687034378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I just bought one, and since I live in CA, it'll arrive more quickly (but of course, there is an added tax) but if you live outside of CA, you won't have to worry about that extra 71 cents


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

quietlythundering said:


> It looks cool! Of course, if you really want a floating betta log, here a link for on on ebay that's about $3 cheaper:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/250687034378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I just bought one, and since I live in CA, it'll arrive more quickly (but of course, there is an added tax) but if you live outside of CA, you won't have to worry about that extra 71 cents


Oh, nice. It's ridiculous how much they are in a store. Makes me mad.  I might order one, once I can afford to. I'm in NJ, so I'm nowhere near Cali. xD


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

You can get a 3 or 4 pack of plastic drinking tumblers (short, wide cups) at walmart, kroger, most grocery stores, and the majority of them will float just like the log, and they're usually about a dollar for a pack.  I don't cut the bottoms off, and my guys just go in, hang out, and swim back out when they're ready. Works just like the betta log, but so SOO much cheaper.  
They're food and dishwasher safe, so they're completely safe for betta, no worries about chemicals or anything like that. 
And, they come in all sorts of colors, which is nice.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Some styrofoam may have it, or all may have that, unsure.. but anything that is food grade and used by humans will be safe for the fish - they won't release the chemicals enough to kill the fish.. otherwise we wouldn't be allowed to use it.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Blue Fish said:


> You can get a 3 or 4 pack of plastic drinking tumblers (short, wide cups) at walmart, kroger, most grocery stores, and the majority of them will float just like the log, and they're usually about a dollar for a pack.  I don't cut the bottoms off, and my guys just go in, hang out, and swim back out when they're ready. Works just like the betta log, but so SOO much cheaper.
> They're food and dishwasher safe, so they're completely safe for betta, no worries about chemicals or anything like that.
> And, they come in all sorts of colors, which is nice.


Ooh. o: Maybe I'll get some of those. I could give one to each of my fish and to my sisters' fish too so they can have places to hide.



Myates said:


> Some styrofoam may have it, or all may have that, unsure.. but anything that is food grade and used by humans will be safe for the fish - they won't release the chemicals enough to kill the fish.. otherwise we wouldn't be allowed to use it.


That's good. I cut the bottom of the cup off and put it in her tank (like in the picture I posted earlier) and she's finally realized it's in there for her to rest in. She's hiding in it right now. Mission accomplished.


----------

